# UPS purchase help



## patrick4 (Feb 20, 2012)

Folks, i need help with purchasing a UPS. 

3 months back i was in the market and out of exitement and impulse i had purchased a UPS called Microtec 1000 VA+ (turns out its a peice of ****).. i payed about 3k for the product and this is what i got..

1. When ever there is a powercut, there is a beeping noise every 5 secs. Its is such an annoying high pitched beep that if i hear it one more time i might turn into a serial killer.

2. When it is supposed to be giving "power backup" it gives out a scary electric buzz.. that coupled with the darkness of the powercut makes my room resemble the basement from the SAW movie. 

Now i want to buy another nice and quiet UPS and hence as part of my due diligence i am writing this to get some expert opinions..

I experience powercuts almost daily for about an hour. Budget is not a constraint as long as i get the UPS to do its thing..

Here is a list of things i want backed up
1. Have a 8 socket spikey, on which i have plugged in (wifi modem, 2 TB Harddisk external, Dell XPS laptop[~160v charger.. not sure], creative speakers)

2. Alienware Laptop [~240v charger.. again not sure], another 2 TB HD external

The above are mandatory to be backed up, here are the optionals or good to have backed up stuff.

1. 2*2 TB HDD external
2. Sony LED TV 48" [not sure of supply]
3. PS3, xbox, wii
4. Nokia charger, Apple charger + misc charger slots

I had explored the possibility of an inverter, but did not work out..

Expectations for a nice and quiet UPS with a backup of 30-45 mins.. Worst case i want my Alienware, wifi and 1 HDD to work.

Please suggest..


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

Really? No budget limits?

You can buy this: Theitdepot - APC Back UPS 1100 (BR1100CI-IN)
It however does not have USB connectivity to pc feature, so you cannot monitor power draw of system, remaining backup etc.

Or this: Theitdepot - APC Back UPS 1000 (BR1000-IN)
This one has usb connectivity feature, allows you to measure power draw and remaining backup time from pc, also you can turn off the beep if you want.


PS: Prices on this website is a bit high due to heavy weight of the UPS, locally they sell for much less.


----------



## patrick4 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for that info, but there are few things i dont understand..

1. Output Connections : (2) India 2/3-pin 6A (Surge Protection), (3) India 2/3-pin 6A (Battery Backup) -- This means there are five [3 pin] socket of which 2 are only for surge protection and 3 are battery backup? am i right?

2. Typical Backup Time : at Half Load 19.7 minutes (300 Watts) Typical Backup Time, at Full Load 7.4 minutes (600 Watts) Runtime Chart Back-UPS RS -- Am i paying 7.5k for 7.4 mins of backup? Pls tolerate my lack of expertise in this area.. but how much wattage would one laptop, wifi modem and 1 HDD consume? Given thats my minimum requirement, how much backup would BR1000N provide?

Also how to stop the beeping?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2012)

i think this is what 2/3 pin means:
*img.tradeindia.com/fp/1/721/755.jpg

at full load total power consumed in 7.4 minutes=(600*7.4*60)=266400

suppose your laptop consume 90W,hard disk consume 10w & wifi modem consume 15w then total consumption=90+10+15=115W.
backup time=(266400/115)=2316seconds(approx.)=38min(approx)

power rating is mentioned usually on the product itself or you can look into the specifications online or offline(warranty card,manual etc).


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> i think this is what 2/3 pin means:
> *img.tradeindia.com/fp/1/721/755.jpg
> 
> at full load total power consumed in 7.4 minutes=(600*7.4*60)=266400
> ...


^^This

The UPS will provide 7 mins backup at max load, how much will your laptops pull? Not much anyway. External HDD, modems all pull very little power, so you will get 30mins+ easily.

And to stop booting, buy the version with the usb connection(the expensive model that I had posted above), install Powerchute software from APC(free, comes in cd or you can download from APC website), and there is an option to stop beeping, it also reports available power/backp time like a laptop battery.



patrick4 said:


> Thanks for that info, but there are few things i dont understand..
> 
> 1. Output Connections : (2) India 2/3-pin 6A (Surge Protection), (3) India 2/3-pin 6A (Battery Backup) -- This means there are five [3 pin] socket of which 2 are only for surge protection and 3 are battery backup? am i right?
> 
> ...


----------



## patrick4 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks folks, this helps.. will order it online today.


----------

